# Solved: Stuck at Counter Strike 1.6 startup screen



## ibo (Nov 2, 2007)

I've can play Counter Strike 1.6 (non-steam) on the computer at home, but I have a problem on my laptop. I installed it, but this is what happens: when I double click the shortcut, the music comes up, the wallpaper with the two CTs, but there is no text where it's supposed to say New Game. Actually, when I hover with the mouse where the options are supposed to be (lower left corner of the screen), I hear the clicking noise.

I do have Tahoma, Arial and Verdana in Windows/Fonts/.

I am running Windows7 on both machines. 32-bit on the computer and 64-bit on the laptop (pretty sure that does not matter, because I managed to get Counter Strike 1.0 working on the laptop).

Does anyone have an idea of how to get this game working properly?


----------



## Polaris2KX (Jan 1, 2010)

I had this issue on *Counter-Strike: Source*, so I re-installed the game and it worked fine.


----------



## ibo (Nov 2, 2007)

SOLVED.

For those having the same problem (Intel 945 Express Chipset by the way):

I was watching the 2010 Vancouver Short Track skating meets and I entered "-freq 75" and it worked. My screen refresh rate is 60Hz and I have absolutely no idea where the 75 comes from. Anyhow, now I see the text, and it works perfectly. So if you have the same problem, support the Olympics!


----------

